

Show HN: A GTK+ 1Password App for Linux - jbreams
http://github.com/jbreams/gonepass

======
leejoramo
1password's data format is publicly documented and a variety of unofficial
ways to access data have been created. For example on the command line there
are:

Python:
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/1pass](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/1pass)

Node: [https://github.com/oggy/1pass](https://github.com/oggy/1pass)

And the creator of 1Password, AglieBits officially includes 1PasswordAnywhere
for access via HTML/javascript:

[https://guides.agilebits.com/1password-
mac/5/en/topic/1passw...](https://guides.agilebits.com/1password-
mac/5/en/topic/1passwordanywhere)

~~~
tbrock
1PasswordAnywhere is a joke. They are selling a first class desktop password
management experience and that is not it.

~~~
leejoramo
Not sure what you mean by this. 1PasswordAnywhere is not intended to replace
the apps. It is intended to give you portable access to your passwords. I
think it does a pretty good job of that. Replacing all of the features that
required writing to the database (and dealing with sync) in a in-browser
javascript app is asking a bit much.

To start with, you don't have write access to the file system. That is a
pretty big technical block.

------
drvortex
What are the advantages over Keepass?

~~~
jbreams
If you already have a bunch of 1Password data, this lets you read it. Keepass
is definitely more feature-rich than my thing, but 1Password is cross-platform
and has mobile apps - and most importantly, I already use it for everything! I
used 1Password extensively on my Mac - and when I switched to Linux on the
desktop, it was the only thing missing, so I wrote this.

~~~
buster
I use keepass in Linux, Windows and Android and i think there is an iOS
version as well.

~~~
encoded
Yes, MiniKeePass works quite well on iOS, with Dropbox and owncloud sync (and
I presume others, but those are the two I've used.) Oh, and MacPass for OSX.

------
tristor
This is great. Even being read-only is pretty good if I can figure out a way
to sync to my Mac across the network. I'll give this a shot when I get home.
My previous attempt was migrating from 1Password to pass, but that did not go
so well. I'll let you know if it builds on FreeBSD, since that's what I use
for all my desktops. Thanks for making this.

~~~
jbreams
1Password does dropbox syncing. The intended use-case is to point this at your
dropbox sync'd password vault. The actual password vault is just a bunch of
json files though, so if you have those files sync'd it should work.

~~~
newman314
Ugh. There should be no reason why there is a copy of passwords (encrypted or
not) in the cloud.

At the expense of not being integrated, I use BT Sync for this purpose
instead. Works fine for me.

------
perlpimp
i hope this works and so other people have been waiting for this for years.

~~~
leejoramo
Looks like it is read only. The same for all other such tools of which I am
aware.

~~~
jbreams
I'm working on adding write support. The structure of the encrypted data in
1Password is kind of inconsistent, so it's not as simple as just updating
fields in the JSON documents, but I don't think it should be that hard to make
it writable.

~~~
robertknight
Indeed - I've documented what I've learned thus far at
[https://github.com/robertknight/passcards/blob/master/lib/ag...](https://github.com/robertknight/passcards/blob/master/lib/agile_keychain_entries.ts)

I did create a test vault with every item that 1Password v4.x supported but
you have probably come across additional fields that I've missed.

